# ²  ǲ

## 80

, ! 
     - ̳  
̳ - , 1969 . ., -,         . 
, , , 1980 . .,  ,  2010     , ,  ,   _     糿!_  *  ,    * .
** ,        . 
Ӫ    **      .   *!        - (       )      -    (  糿),   .* 
    ,    ! ³      ,        .
   :
   ; ; ;   
 ( , , )
 ( 1     .    (    ) -  -   -   -   ѳ-     "ʳ"  . ,  ). 
ѳ -  
 () -     
-       .  
  -.    , .[/B]  * 
 .  tbilisi70@inbox.ru 
. +995 597772845 
 mastera8069*                       *  - .* 
  ,            .
  ,    ,     ! 
!    !

----------


## andy

,      
: ,  7  (+),  = *** ./$*** ,

----------


## 80

> ,      
> : ,  7  (+),  = *** ./$*** ,

  *  ,   .* *              ,  ,    ,      .*    ,     - 15     .    , -, .      -    .    糿   . -     .  , . ,           7-10 .       - 6 .     - 4 . ˳  - 4 .   - 5 .       ,    ,     : ) .       ʳ     . ϳ    ,  ,        . ³ 5    .       12  .           40-50 .       ,        : )* tbilisi70@inbox.ru     .*

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,           .

   , .  , 5-7 .    .     .

----------


## andy

- 
,    - 20  => 400 .  
,    
7   200 + 7   300 = 3500 . +  +    = ~ 600-700  
:    ""       ? 
,             300-350  .  ,      -   ,       150-200 , ?

----------


## 80

> , .  , 5-7 .    .     .

       ,    -    . ,     ,        !           (  ,  )              (((.  
    .     5      (   ) : *1  -*  (    10  ,   16 .   ,            ,   4 ,   (6 ,           ,  ) ,   (6-11 )             ,   ,    ;  )  150  *2  - ,*     11  (      )    . 125  *3  - -   *      ,         ,  ,      .          .     .  (  ),  ,  ,  ,   -   -     ,             ,   , , .       ,     .   300  !    300  *4  -   *  (      !) ,  ,    ,  .      ,    .   10 ,      15 ,              . 200  *5  - * .
 7           ,      . *  --     ,        .*      ,     ,    2 200    !  (300 ).
        ,     .      -   ,   ,    . 
     ( ,           )  100 .
          ,      45   ( ) ,           
http://.com/ 
http://reysinfo.com.ua/company/view/4?route_id=700
      2010          . 
       : )             - ,    : )

----------


## Ihor

> - 
> ,    - 20  => 400 .  
> ,    
> 7   200 + 7   300 = 3500 . +  +    = ~ 600-700   *:    ""       ?* 
> ,         *    300-350*  .  ,      -   ,       150-200 , ?

          (99,9%     ,      !!!!),       
   ,

----------


## 80

> ""       ?

        ?  :     ,    ,  ,  ,  ,           .        : )      ,                   ))    .   - .     .       
     !  !!!!

----------


## andy

> ?  :     ,    ,  ,  ,  ,           .        : )      ,                   ))    .   - .     .  http://uld15.mycdn.me/image?t=0&bid=...E0159WGfTme5v4  http://uld15.mycdn.me/image?t=0&bid=...NHQLLQR3XCueM0 
>   http://uld15.mycdn.me/image?t=0&bid=...diGHMnTeQalkGE  
>      !  !!!!

  ,  ,   
..     ,      .     ,  -   http://piccy.info/

----------


## Victorious

.     ,    ,     .         ?
     ,      .       *Kobieta*.

----------


## Merry Corpse

ֳ ,    .    ,         . 
г-    ,      ,  ,      - "  ". ,   ""   ,        ,      .

----------


## Victorious

*Merry Corpse*,     : wizzair.com.     .

----------


## 80

,     .        
[IMG][/IMG]   

> ֳ ,    .    ,         . 
> г-    ,      ,  ,      - "  ". ,   ""   ,        ,      .

  ̳ 糺     *   ,* *  Yanair*   100    ,  200   .     *  Wizzair*               .      .     쳿     ,   .     -    ,   ,       .    , ,  *     ,    * .         ,  ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Victorious*, 2890       .  3400   -.     .

----------


## Victorious

*Merry Corpse*,  .       --  2700 .      ˳.
    FlyGeorgia  60 .   .  ,  .
     糿 ,  ,     ,  '  -  , .
 ,     .    ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> Merry Corpse,

   ,       ,        .    

> Yanair   100    ,  200   .

     200 .. -   1600,        3400.    )
        '   ))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 3400

  ... 200$  3400 .   ? -   17 .  1$- .

----------

,   糿  400-600    ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

         16,5 ))   

> ,   糿  400-600    ...

    -  900 .         ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 16,5 ))

  ... , .      ... -!  ... .

----------


## andy

...   →  821 . 
   

> *       16,5* ))  
>   -  900 .         ,   .

   !     16.5,  *Jedi_Lee*  17!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 16.5

  ..., because  (poltavaforum)         ...  **:    ... , ,  .   -         ...  ,    !

----------


## 80

2014

----------


## 80

.    .

----------


## 80

- !     ! ֳ     )))    .

----------


## 80

(, )

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Ihor

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTCP8C9U4KU

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...    ,   ...

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## 80

""          
      ,

----------


## 80



----------


## Enter

80!
             .
        .

----------


## 80

> 80!
>              .
>         .

          ,   .  , ,   ,            ,    糿    .      ,    , ̳,          .   糿.         (̳ ).   ,       ,    ,    ,             ,     .            ,    糺   .   ,                ,   .         MasteraTbilisi@yandex.com           : )    !

----------


## Enter

> MasteraTbilisi@yandex.com

    ,  ,      糿,       .
           )
  ?  ,     gmail.com.
,      糿  ,    .    .

----------


## V00D00People

**:    *Enter*,    ...

----------

2014   糿  .      .     (
  -   .     .

----------

**:    *V00D00People*,

----------


## Enter



----------


## 80

> 2014   糿  .      .     (
>   -   .     .

        ,      .        - ̳   -.         .      .      -      !

----------


## 80

˳        ,     !         !       ,    ,    -  ! 
   , !
       .     ,     
 вײ  ˲Ѳ!
!   http://dmitrenko-despotashvili.blogspot.com

----------


## 80

!
    !

tbilisi70@inbox.ru

----------


## Dracon

> 糿,          .  ,    ,    .

         "" ,            糿.......    ( ,      )    !! 
      (, )       -  (  ,     )!

----------


## Prosha

> ˳        ,     !         !       ,    ,    -  ! 
>    , !
>        .     ,     
>  вײ  ˲Ѳ!
> !   http://dmitrenko-despotashvili.blogspot.com   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLXOjiHQfB0  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--cvpgEBeQM  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0LLooR5bag

        ,       ?     ?        .    .     .        1-2 ?   .

----------


## Karen

*Prosha*,       ?

----------

